# Yellow Bettas



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Do female bettas come in yellow?


----------



## COBettaCouple (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, you can find practically any color in females now.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

ooo thats cool


----------

